

ZFS Forensics – Recovering Files From a Destroyed Zpool - res0nat0r
http://www.joyent.com/blog/zfs-forensics-recovering-files-from-a-destroyed-zpool

======
insaneirish
The more we all use ZFS, the better. I truly hope ZFS on Linux keeps up the
momentum it has, because it will increase the value of the overall ZFS
knowledge base (like this post).

For more interesting topics by Mr. Bruning, I encourage you to look through
the past "Bruning Questions" posts:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=bruning+questions+site:joyen...](https://www.google.com/search?q=bruning+questions+site:joyent.com&nfpr=1)

~~~
BrainInAJar
> it will increase the value of the overall ZFS knowledge base (like this
> post).

Joyent uses ZFS on illumos exclusively. Not Linux

~~~
res0nat0r
ZFS is now available on Linux via FUSE actually.

~~~
dagw
How does that compare, performance wise, to a 'real' ZFS implementation like
on Solaris or FreeBSD?

~~~
roto
The fuse one is not terribly fast, as expected. I think this is what you're
really looking for: [http://zfsonlinux.org/](http://zfsonlinux.org/)

Basically the standard ZFS driver with a shim for the kernel.

~~~
StavrosK
I use that and it has been amazing so far.

------
tbenst
Have used ZFS on Linux, FreeBSD and OpenSolaris for a few years now. Had a few
startles with 'unrecoverable' zpool failures on both Linux & FreeBSD that were
easily fixable with a OpenSolaris LiveCD. When operating a zpool, shouldn't
matter too much which OS you're on, but do yourself a favor and use the
OpenSolaris LiveCD with the latest zpool version if you need to do any sort of
recovery.

~~~
zeckalpha
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pro-
drop_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pro-drop_language)

------
herf
When I'm root, rm asks if I want to delete a file.

zpool destroy does not believe in asking.

~~~
thwarted
Only because something set up an alias when you're root to pass -i to rm.

------
voltagex_
TempleOS is reading HN today...

